# Rep Doug Collin's Letter to the Judiciary Chair " The Penguin "....



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

*Below is the FULLY self explanatory letter *
*to Rep Jerry " The Penguin " Nadler..... *

*




*


*




*

*




*





*READ THE LETTER LIBERALS.......!*

*IF IT CONFOUNDS YOU, THEN DO A LITTLE RESEARCH !*


----------

